# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Winglet, personal transport assistant robot, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toyota Motor Corporation

Toyota Winglet on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Toyota "Winglet" Personal Transport Assistant Robot

Uploaded on Aug 26, 2008

----------

